# Squonking Porn



## Rob Fisher (26/10/15)

Metal Squonkers!



Wood Squonkers!


Squonk Family!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## johan (26/10/15)

Definitely some space left for more awesome squonkers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/10/15)

That is like 1940s porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RIEFY (26/10/15)

Actually meant VHS porn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (26/10/15)

Lol nice collectio mr fisher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff Daddy (30/10/15)

I love the wood one, you don't see a lot of wooden mods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/1/17)

Some close up's of Avril the REO Grand engraved by @hands shot by my daughter on my iPhone 6S+ with the close up lens she bought me for Xmas!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Silver (6/1/17)

Just stunning @Rob Fisher !!!

Lovely work @hands

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (6/1/17)

Great porn show. I can flap to those pics.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (6/1/17)

WOW!! 
That is bloody stunning!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (8/1/17)

February 2011 Blue Anodized OG Mini/Hornet.
White, Black Anodized, Solid Brass & TRA Mini 1.0's/O-16's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Spydro (8/1/17)

Solid Brass Patina Wood Nymph & Solid Brass Brickles Mini 1.0's/O-16's.





Blue Anodized Mini OG/Hornet with belt/pocket clip Black Leather Holster.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Spydro (8/1/17)

Copper Vein, TRA, Gold & Hammertone Mini 2.1's/Chalice II & 3 of 6 Chalice III's.




Black Anodized LP/SL Mini 2.1/Black Nuppin' V2

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Spydro (8/1/17)

Silver Vein OG VV Grand/IGO-S; TRA-Black Anodized P67/Hybrid Manta V1-V2; The Widow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (8/1/17)

Beautiful @Spydro !
Lovely photos

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Flava (8/1/17)

Want a mini even more now after looking at these pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/1/17)

Everytime I see a gold REO I feel sad I sold mine... 

But Goldie is well loved and looked after by my mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (9/1/17)

P67's... Hybrid Manta v1-v2's, Rogue, Black Nuppin' V2.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Spydro (9/1/17)

2015 Mech Woodvil's/Nuppin's...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (9/1/17)

2014 18650 Woodvil's/2013 Cyclones.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Spydro (9/1/17)

OG Woodvil Mini 18490... 2015 Woodvil Baby Mini 14500's.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (9/1/17)

That is truly work of art @Spydro. Beautiful and well looked after.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/1/17)

SVA Penguin DNA75 Delrin Squonker.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Petrus (9/1/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> SVA DNA75 Delrin Squonker.


Nice hand.....and the squoker?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/1/17)

Petrus said:


> Nice hand.....and the squoker?


Oops.Updated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ubi786 (30/9/17)

OC HALF 3D!






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/17)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/9/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (1/10/17)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Petrus (1/10/17)

Ubi786 said:


> OC HALF 3D!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jeepers... I love the half.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (13/1/18)

@hands.outstanding craftsmanship


----------

